# Lemon cream cookie help



## Jess (9/11/17)

Hey guys, been struggling with a lemon cream cookie, seems so simple yet everytime it tastes flat and bland, been craving a decent lemon vape for months now lol ..what could be wrong with this recipe in your guys opinion? 

TPA Bavarian cream - 1.5%
FA cookie - 3%
LA cream cheese icing - 2%
FA lemon sicily - 4%
CAP super sweet - 0.5%
5 day normal steep

Unfortunately i have killed INW lemon cake for now, was my go to lemon vape.

Spanx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/11/17)

Thats quite high lemon sicily. I only use it at 1%. With lemonade cookie at 5%. Paired with rest of your stuff it should come out nice. My lemon cookie is using similar flavour profiles and its realy nice.But you definetly going to need lemonade cookie in it. 

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/lemonade-cookie-concentrate-tfa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (9/11/17)

I think this will get you closer. Using a custard instead of Bav will work better imo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

I am also on the hunt for the perfect Lemmon cream.
Looking at these:


For me the filing of these I get from fw fruity flakes. 
Just trying to get the cookie part right.
My first attempt:
Fa cookie 4%
Tfa Graham craker clear 1%
Cb coconut 0.5%
Fw fruity flakes 4%
Tfa vbic 3%
Currently the Lemmon over powers the cookie but will give it a day or two and adjust abit and follow this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess (9/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Thats quite high lemon sicily. I only use it at 1%. With lemonade cookie at 5%. Paired with rest of your stuff it should come out nice. My lemon cookie is using similar flavour profiles and its realy nice.But you definetly going to need lemonade cookie in it.
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/lemonade-cookie-concentrate-tfa


I have to try that, thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess (9/11/17)

Friep said:


> I am also on the hunt for the perfect Lemmon cream.
> Looking at these:
> View attachment 112730
> 
> ...


This stuff! ... its magical ... #Local_premium_inspiration

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

Jess said:


> This stuff! ... its magical ... #Local_premium_inspiration


Thanks will need to sample this sometime somewhere. I just love Lemmon creams but to get it right in diy has been difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess (12/11/17)

Friep said:


> Thanks will need to sample this sometime somewhere. I just love Lemmon creams but to get it right in diy has been difficult.



Cools, Its their house brand from the Vaperite shop in PE... I agree! and also with your FW fruity flakes comment, definitely adds the lemon sweetness in the cream, Im looking forward to trying TFA lemonade cookie for sure, if the description is correct it could add some of that missing tartness, will post updated recipe here if I get closer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jess (11/3/18)

I think Iv found the missing ingredient ... FA Pandoro at 3% ...its lemon cream cake, I know it will create magic in any lemon cookie recipe! it just needs a touch of cookie and sweetner to be epic as is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

